# help!!!



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I AM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHEN I SHOULD PUT MY PREG. MOLLY IN THE BREEDER NET.. I DON'T WANT TO PUT HER IN TOO EARLY OR EVEN WAIT UNTIL ITS TOO LATE EITHER.. IDONT KNOW HOW PREG. SHE IS I'VE ONLY HAD HER 1 1/2 WEEKS SHE'S GETTING AGGRESSIVE TO THE OTHER FISH IN THE TANK. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR OR EVEN WHAT TO DO.. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME fish:


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine started showing signs of "labour" before having her babies, she was breathing heavy and jerking at the aquarium sides. I moved her to breeding tank and the next morning I had fry.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

k, thank you


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

She looks like she still has a bit of time left in her preg. But sometimes they surprise you  . I let myn have them in the tank or if i see the male realy pestering the mom and she is going beserk i put her in the net for 24 hours id not fry i let her go....


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I put her in the net for now because not only was the male irritating her, the other females were as well. She kept chasing them away from her trying to stay in a corner. She seems a lot better in the net, but I don't know how long to keep her in it. I appreciate all the replies to this post. Thanks. Everything's helped  
`jamie


----------

